# Seattle Dog Show



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Happy said:


> Is anyone from the forum heading to the Seattle dog show Mar. 12th? Also, does anyone know what time the Goldens show?


Ring 2 at 10:15 on Saturday; ring 7 at 12:30 on sunday. I'm not going but found the judging program. http://www.barayevents.com/docs/444/document_1613.pdf


----------



## amanolides (Feb 3, 2011)

Went to the saturday show. Much fun! Thinking about returning today (Sunday) to see the Goldens compete again. Today they are in Ring 7 at 12:30


----------

